# RTA Map Center -- Support >  The program's route vs my route... how do I do that?

## Lifemagician

How do I make the map take the roads I want, rather than the route it chooses?  Which should I be using, the wizard or the centre?  I was trying the map centre.

I am looking at Everett WA to Sandpoint ID on US2.   But no matter what I do it keeps going to I-90.

Lifey

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

The Map Center is the place for the customization -- Perhaps you've forgotten your earlier attempts to use this tool?  In any case, kudos for tackling it again.  Here are the instructions for making custom maps and custom routes using the RTA Waypoints system and here is one such map using this system: (this took me about 8 minutes, so it can be relatively fast and easy).  This route follows Route 2...

http://www.roadtripamerica.com/maps/display.php?mapnumber=5t1lrrhfrfibt&name=Lifey%27s%2520Route%2520Two%2520%252B%252011%2520RAs

I've left the Way Point markers on the map, so you can see how I did it.  But on your own map, you can remove them as you might wish.

Mark

----------


## Lifemagician

Thanks Mark.  But I have read that link many times... in fact, I have it printed out.

Waypoints, attractions and all the other offerings are of no interest to me.  All I wanted was to compare the mileage on I-90 with US2.  On Google maps it took me less than 2 mins.  And that included adding the road to Missoula via 200/93.

The map centre may have many functions others value.  All I want is the distance between one point and another.  And somehow the map centre can not give me that in a simple transaction.  If I'm wrong... I'll be glad to hear.

Lifey

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> Waypoints, attractions and all the other offerings are of no interest to me.


 That's how the RTA Custom Mapping program works.  In order to do what you wanted you have to create two routes and using waypoints is how that is done.  I suggest that you use Google Maps as your mapping solution.  But it's really not that complicated, I can make and compare those two routes in about six minutes on RTA. Or less than 15 seconds once the initial route is calculated:

Lifey Route #1 (along US-2):  363.2 miles
Lifey Route #2 (Along I-90): 375.8




> << And somehow the map centre can not give me that in a simple transaction.>>


Like I mentioned, you probably ought to stick with Google Maps.

Mark

----------

